# Probleme HDMI - MacBook pro 13 (fin 2013)



## moz73 (16 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous! 
Mon problème concerne l'utilisation de ma télévision (toshiba) comme moniteur externe.
Lorsque je relie ma tv à mon mac via un cable HDMI, mon mac change de format/résolution par intervalle de 2 secondes environ. comme si il cherchait le bon format. 
J'éteint donc la TV ce qu'il permet d'arrêter ces intervalles et accéder aux préférences moniteurs depuis mon mac. j'ai essayer de changer toute les configuration possible et imaginable, optimiser pour l'écran toshiba, a l'échelle... etc mais rien n'y fait ! a chaque fois que je rallume la tv le mac se met a rechercher le bon format... help please!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

Avant de te relier à la TV, baisse la réso du Mac (la plupart des TV n'ont pas la possibilité d'afficher les résolutions les plus élevées de nos machines), mais ne perds pas de vue que certains téléviseurs s'entendent fort mal avec nos machines. 

Tu es en "recopie vidéo, ou en bureau étendu ?


----------



## moz73 (16 Novembre 2013)

Je n'en ai aucune idée! quelle est la différence ? je suis nouveau sur mac. j'ai fait le grand saut entre windows et mac il y a seulement 3 jours^^ je vais essayer se que tu m'a dis


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

moz73 a dit:


> Je n'en ai aucune idée! quelle est la différence ? je suis nouveau sur mac. j'ai fait le grand saut entre windows et mac il y a seulement 3 jours^^ je vais essayer se que tu m'a dis



Je te signale que ce dont je te parle existe aussi sous Windows, même si c'est un peu moins versatile que sur Mac 

Bon alors, bureau étendu : les deux écrans sont traités comme s'il s'agissait d'un seul, lorsque le curseur de la souris franchis leur bord commun, il sort d'un écran pour apparaitre sur l'autre, tu peux déplacer les fenêtres d'un écran à l'autre.

Recopie vidéo : la même chose s'affiche sur les deux écrans, qui ont donc obligatoirement la même résolution (et doivent avoir le même ratio Lxl, faute de quoi l'image d'un des deux sera déformée, ainsi que ça se produirait chez moi, si je connectait mon MBP (écran 16/10) à mon téléviseur (écran 16/9).


----------



## moz73 (16 Novembre 2013)

D'accord! excuse moi je ne connaissais pas le nom exact mais maintenant avec tes explications, oui je connaissais sa sous windows. j'ai essayer de baisser la résolution avant de le connecter a la tv mais rien ni change..


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

Ta TV, c'est quoi ? Full HD , HD Ready ? et le réglage du Mac ? Bureau étendu, ou recopie vidéo ?


----------



## moz73 (17 Novembre 2013)

Aucune idée.. je n'ai plus le livre et les seuls information que l'on peut lire sur la TV sont: Toshiba AV6 D Digital séries. j'ai essayé de cherché sur internet mais je n'ai pas trouver plus d'informations...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

Je veux utilisé la recopie video


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2013)

moz73 a dit:


> Aucune idée.. je n'ai plus le livre et les seuls information que l'on peut lire sur la TV sont: Toshiba AV6 D Digital séries. j'ai essayé de cherché sur internet mais je n'ai pas trouver plus d'informations...



Ben moi, j'ai trouvé, et ce sont des HD Ready, résolution 16/9 de 1360x768, donc, si tu as un Mac récent à écran 16/9, c'est sur cette résolution qu'il faut le régler, et si ton Mac est plus ancien, avec un écran 16/10, alors tu peux essayer le 1152x768 s'il est dispo, sinon, toute résolution ne dépassant pas 768 dans la hauteur (et 1360 dans la largeur), et ce sans garantie, car faire de la recopie vidéo sur un écran n'ayant pas le même format pose souvent problème.



moz73 a dit:


> Je veux utilisé la recopie video



C'est certainement la cause de tes problèmes, en bureau étendu, tu n'as pas la contrainte d'avoir la même réso sur les deux écrans.

Par ailleurs, j'ai pu lire aussi que cette série de téléviseurs avait en outre des problèmes avec le HDMI, il est donc aussi possible que ça participe à tes ennuis.


----------



## moz73 (18 Novembre 2013)

J'ai du nouveau, pour la tv, j'ai pu m'assurer que le hdmi fonctionnait correctement grâce a un autre pc (windows), tout est ok donc sa ne vient pas de la tv. Mon mac est récent donc certainement un 16/9 comme tu la dit.
J'ai essayer de régler la résolution comme tu me la conseiller, le problème étant que la résolution 1360x768 n'est pas disponible. Mon mac me propose seulement 1024x640, 1440x900, 1680x1050 ou 2560x1600, a moins qu'il y ai une technique pour régler la résolution désiré?. J'ai donc essayer essayer 1024x640, inférieur a la réso de ma télé mais rien ne change...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2013)

Dans ton tableau de bord "Moniteur", il n'y a pas un menu local du genre "N'afficher que les résolutions recommandées", qui comporte, si tu l'ouvres une option "Afficher toutes les résolutions" ?

Tu devrais déjà essayer de voir ce que ça donne en bureau étendu, là, si ça ne produit plus d'artefact, on saura que c'est parce que tu tentes d'afficher une réso non supportée par le téléviseur !


----------



## moz73 (19 Novembre 2013)

J'ai essayé en bureau étendu, rien ne change. j'aimerais mettre le meme format que ma télé mais impossible de trouver !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2013)

moz73 a dit:


> J'ai essayé en bureau étendu, rien ne change. j'aimerais mettre le meme format que ma télé mais impossible de trouver !



Si rien ne change en bureau étendu, alors, c'est qu'il y a un autre problème, car dans ce mode, normalement, le Mac trouve tout seul la bonne réso pour le second écran. S'il ne la trouve pas tu peux essayer le bouton "détecter les moniteurs", mais sans trop de conviction.


----------



## moz73 (19 Novembre 2013)

je vais persévérer, merci de ton aide en tout cas


----------

